# Christopher Ward C9 AM GT



## Migzy (Oct 22, 2016)

View Advert


*Christopher Ward C9 AM GT*

Hi guys,

I'm after a Christopher Ward C9 AM GT limited edition. I didnt have the funds when they were released and was hoping to pick one up in the sales but no joy.

So if anyone has one that they are thinking of flipping, please let me know.

Cheers,

Migzy




*Advertiser*

Migzy



*Date*

02/08/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£500.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

